# The TPU Gun Owners Clubhouse



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

*TPU Gun Club*
_The possession of arms by the people is the ultimate warrant that government governs only with the consent of the governed. -Jeff Snyder_

A place for all the fellow gun owners, and firearms fans to chat and share their collections.

*Rules*:
- No political rants (ala 2nd amendment arguments) this isnt the thread for that.
- All the usual forum rules

Current Members
-Shibdib
-cdawall​


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

Currently own an AR-15. Cant legally own a handgun for a few more weeks when I turn 21 (even tho I carry one at work..) 







Its being a pain in the ass atm, not always extracting the caseing before the bolt chambers another round.. Guessing its the new buffer/buffer spring with the collapsible stock. Also just ordered a magpull magazine cause the ones I have now r shit.. so maybe thatll help. Plan on getting a nice eotech for it, so wont be spending much on computer parts for a bit


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2010)

Romanain WASR10 (ak47) with a 50rd clip in it and a red dot








s&w MP-15 with a cheap red dot


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

that magazines nuts, ny is a pain in the ass.. cant order newer ones that hold more then 10+ rounds... but can get them as "part kits"


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2010)

www.generalnonsense.net Go there and start a thread. Guns aren't one of the topics related to techpowerup.


----------

